# Understanding Live Update / Remove Live_Update.js in TTG Galleries



## theturninggate (Mar 21, 2008)

I've dedicated a thorough write-up to understanding the Lightroom Web module's Live Update, and documenting the recently added *Remove Live_Update.js* feature several TTG web photo gallery templates.

This information is not written to gallery creators and not does go into coding a custom live_update.js file. I barely understand any of that. The purpose of the article is to give the typical Web module user a better understanding of how Live Update works, what it's for and the reasons for and repercussions of using the *Remove Live_Update.js* feature in TTG gallery templates, as it seems to have caused some confusion.

If there are further questions or confusions regarding Live Update, please let me know and I'll try to update the document accordingly.


----------

